# UT Lake and Jordan River



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I went down to utah lake. We went to lindon boat harbor Got only bits so we just left and went to the jordan river We dident catch anything there Thats the 5th time I have been skunked in a row.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Just wondering… what is it that you are trying to catch there? Perhaps if other people knew exactly what you were targeting they might be able to give you some good advice on how or were to go to get them. 

As my Dad used to say… “That’s why it’s called fishing and not called catching.”


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Improv said:


> As my Dad used to say&#8230; "That's why it's called fishing and not called catching."


That's funny, my Dad says that too! That's why I made that my signature.

fishman--there are many knowledgable people on this forum that fish Utah Lake so I'm sure they can help you out.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I ask people and some people tell me stuff and some dont I will post Questions on the other thing and no one will reply.
I was going for Walleye and I Just tried to catch something Even if I caught a catfish I would be very happy


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

that sucks man. we were down there too and caught about 10-12, 3-6lb cats. couldnt get any white bass or walleyes though. i think pintail posted the pics but who knows, he's a flake!! :lol:


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

The white bass are about to be spawning but you could probably pick up a few trying to enter the lake from some of the tribs or Jordan river. If you want a tip... try a small curly tailed jig.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah pintail is a flake huh deadicated1.... Who was the one that caught the biggest cat today? oh yeah i did not you. i also caught one more than you. im not going to lye to everyone on the forum you did kick my arse at the skeet club the other night. i guess were even till we go out again.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I saw a couple people with white bass


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

fine, ill post it, since i was the guide anyways!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry it was a no-go on the fishing, fishman. Hang in there. 

Here's a tip:

Before you ask someone about a certain type of fishing, make sure that the person you're asking fishes for that particular species. Honestly, I had to laugh to myself a little when you pm'd me about fishing Utah Lake. That lake kicks my butt every time I go. I've only caught bullheads there and I think I'd rather catch a carcass.

If you ever need help catching trout, I could probably lend a hand. That stream I told you about really does hold a lot of white bass though...and carp...and walleye...and browns.

Maybe you're just not holding your mouth right. :lol: 

I'll give you credit though: If I was 13 and wanted to get into fishing, I don't know that I would have run to such a great resource as this. Good for you. Keep asking questions and keep trying. You'll get your fish.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope I catch a fish soon.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Have you NEVER caught a fish before?


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I have caught alot of fish when I went to strawberry I caught 9 cutthrought all over 19 inch and at pineview I caught 7 smallies and when I was 8 I caught 9 rainbows at scofield


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

There are white bass and crappie in Lindon Harbor right now. Most of the fish are small, but still fun to catch. Use a very small tube jig about a foot or so under the smallest bobber that will still float. You can get balsa slip bobbers at most fishing stores that are only about an inch or two long. The fish are right up close to the bank, within a couple of feet. Just slowly drag the bobber in, giving it a little twitch every foot or so. I like the Southern Pro brand of tubes. Try some different colors, especially with chartreuse tail. For catfish use whatever bait you prefer about 3 ft below a bobber. Again, use only as big a bobber as you have to that will still float. They are more likely to hang on if there is less resistance. The cylinder shaped ones are better than the round ones. Carp meat is excellent bait for cats. Try chub minnows if you don't have any carp. Get the frozen kind, not the preserved ones. White bass meat is also excellent catfish bait. I'll be down there myself a couple of mornings this week if Jordanelle isn't too hard to resist.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I will have to try that. I like to catch white bass and they tast prettey good to.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Do walleye tast good i have never tried them that is why I wanted to catch tsome so I could check what they tasted like.


----------

